# building my 8v



## 85gti8v4 (May 9, 2010)

I have n 85 golf im looking to build an all motor set up id ne happy to get 250 or 300 hp ne tips on what to n not to do o want to keep 1.8 so rods pistons cams n soforth help plz


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4310834


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Are you kidding? 250 or 300 all motor?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

85gti8v4 said:


> . . . looking to build an all motor set up id ne happy to get 250 or 300 hp ne tips on what to n not to do o want to keep 1.8 . . .


 First tip, get yourself a Formula 1 budget, you'll need it.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Really? Not easily with8V or 1.8l. Did you recently win the lotto?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

250 or 300 all motor out of a 1.8? how are you going to accomplish this cheaply? is there just money falling out of your pockets or what? and from what ive gathered, you can only get a bit over 200 out of a non-boosted engine. so for 250-300 horses, boost is definitely in the cards.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

200 from a 1.8 is impossible, with today's budgets. Put aside 10G or so, and it MIGHT be possible.


----------



## 85gti8v4 (May 9, 2010)

Thats y i asked i know nothing about vw im a chevy. guy i.just got the gti on a great deal so what are realistic numbers i can see for affordable prices


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What will be the main use, cause if it's mostly race, you can go wilder on cam and CR and not have to worry about civility. For street mostly, then not so wild. And an easy way to get a head start would be to drop in a 2.0 liter(ABA) bottom-end and gain some displacement. I suggest to read/look around and see what info is already posted and what people have done, don't ask too many really general questions, cause you'll get some nasty unwelcoming answers and lots of advice to use the search function, which right now, I don't know how well it is working. But, do browse thru the 2.0 8V and this forum for some good info. And welcome to the "VW community". Some of us don't bite (hard) and some have a loud bark and others can be ignored.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

85gti8v4 said:


> Thats y i asked i know nothing about vw im a chevy. guy i.just got the gti on a great deal so what are realistic numbers i can see for affordable prices


 it depends. I'd say 110-120whp with a lumpy cam and the usual stuff. I made 105whp with dual carbs and a mild cam on my 1.8.


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

yeah on a regular guy budget ~120 wheel isn't too crazy to shoot for. I can never remember the guy's name, but there's a dude on these forums who got 178whp out of his 8v. mind you, that engine was built in every way it could possibly be built. something like a 14:1 CR. race gas or nothin'. strapping a saturn V to the ass of your car would probably be cheaper than 300 all motor.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

rjev said:


> I can never remember the guy's name, but there's a dude on these forums who got 178whp out of his 8v. mind you, that engine was built in every way it could possibly be built. something like a 14:1 CR. race gas or nothin'.


 
See post #2 in this thread.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

A really well built 1.8 with stock cam and no head work can return 115 whp. If cam and head work are on the table I would be dissatisfied with less than 130whp, and would target 135.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

your username is wrong. it's an i4, not a v4.

go forced induction and you will see 200hp easy.

these are light cars. 200hp on a 2000lb car will do you similarly as a 300hp 3000lb car.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Um. It is an 8-valve 4 cylinder though...


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

As noted, to even get more than half the goal you are getting into something that is not usable in a street car.

There are a handful of 200hp na 8v motors out there, but they are only suited for racing use (112 octane fuel required - or more, power band all above 5000 rpm, etc.). The old SuperVee formula cars used a 1.6 8v that were allegedly around this number. You may be able to do a bit more with a bigger motor, but will loose some of the high revving capability that the short stroke motor gives, and as noted, will then have a motor suited for a single purpose. The 1.5 8v that a friend runs in his road racer saw a best of 140whp, and would rev to 9000. It was however limited to the stock small valve diameter for that motor by rules.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

ziddey said:


> your username is wrong. it's an i4, not a v4.
> 
> go forced induction and you will see 200hp easy.
> 
> these are light cars. 200hp on a 2000lb car will do you similarly as a 300hp 3000lb car.


Your an idiot he saying he has an 85 8 valve 4 cylinder dummy. Try thinking a bit before you try to pick on someones screen name. and yes my name meant a mk 1 gti with a 1.9l tdi.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Now for something a little more useful your not going to reach your goals easily buddy as everyones said before me but i have a buddy making 160 to the wheels in a mk1 thats taking out some high powerd v8 on the autocross course but again he's not running a real practical motor at 15.2:1 compression pushing about 2.2l of displacement. He's bored over an obd1 aba block to 84mm and thrown a tdi crank into it tomake it a stroker. so youve got some lofty goals set for yourself but ill ask what excactly are you wanting to do with this car? Stricktly a race car or a dd?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

MKIGTITDI said:


> Your an idiot he saying he has an 85 8 valve 4 cylinder dummy. Try thinking a bit before you try to pick on someones screen name. and yes my name meant a mk 1 gti with a 1.9l tdi.


heh, misread it. little pissy today are we?


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

ziddey said:


> heh, misread it. little pissy today are we?


No just tired of jackasses like you that dont really add much to topics then pick fights with the people that are trying to add relative info.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Um. There's only one person in here picking fights.

Take a deep breath, and be more happy dude.


----------



## euroboimk2 (Apr 12, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2484192-Lets-get-a-CIS-turbo-parts-thread-going..... I would recomend reading this if you want decent power. You can turbo these motors on a dirt cheap budget. That's the only way you'll get some decennt power. Read all 54 pages but keep in mind the info is only for CIS not cis e.


----------

